# Incredimail Import/Export



## Sephriroth (22. August 2013)

Hallo Leute,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit Incredimail verion 2.5 ?
Ich mag das ja nicht besonder aber meine Mutter findet das total toll.

Also,... Rechner platt gemacht wegen Neuinstallation auf Win 8
Vorher habe ich wie schon oftmal davor Exportieren von Daten und Einstellungen durchgeführt.

Alles neu aufgesetzt und Importieren von Daten und Einstellungen gewählt.
Fängt an zu Importieren,
Passt soweit alles,
Import erfolgreich abgeschlossen,
dann Neustart von Incredimail, aber nichts ist da! 

Firewall und Antivirus ebenfalls deaktiviert, keine Lösung!
Neuinstallation bringt auch nix.

Die .cab Dateien enthalten auf jeden Fall Daten.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Daten mit einem anderen Programm auszulesen oder sonst eine Lösung?

Danke an Alle!


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2013)

Kann es sein, dass man das Konto erst genau so benennen muss wie das alte, oder dass sich ein neuer Unterordner bzw. ein neues Konto gebildet hat, was man mit dem ggf. bereits erstellten Konto nicht sieht? 

oder ganz simpel: vlt ist man nur im falschen Ordner bei "ungelesen", obwohl die exportierten Mails alle als "gelesen" gelten?


----------



## Sephriroth (23. August 2013)

Leider nicht von dem,

Keine umschaltbare Identität, nichts in anderen Ordnern und benennen des Kontos bringt leider auch nicht, Mutter wird sauer sein


----------



## Herbboy (23. August 2013)

Kann man dem Entwickler irgendwie mailen?


Und waren die mails denn auf dem Server gelöscht, also sind die NICHT mehr auf dem email-Server drauf? Man kann ja mailprogramme so einstellen, dass die die Mails "runterladen", aber auch auf dem email-Server belassen, so dass man die mails jederzeit auch erneut abrufen kann zB auf nem anderen PC. Lediglich die versendeten mails wären dann "weg", falls Du es nicht mehr anders hinkriegst.


----------



## Sephriroth (23. August 2013)

Ja das ist kein Problem, war aber alles schön in Unterordnern sortiert und alles was da drinn war befindet sich nicht mehr auf dem Server
Unsortierte Mails sind nach Serverabfrage wieder im Posteingang.

Na ja da muß sie dann wohl durch,....


----------

